# One more for the day



## JeT (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay here's an idea for ya. By now you've seen those props at the trade shows that have the video playing and it shows the door being hit by the ax.
I'm sure those things are quite expensive and are cheaply made. Why not build your own with your video in it? My thought would be to get an old flat screen monitor to use for your video screen mount that to a cheap closet door with a cutout for the screen on the front remove part of the veneer (hope I spelled That right) Then take some spandex and cover the door with that, for the marks use a pneumatic ram of sorts to push against the spandex to give the illusion that the ax is hitting the door set up the rams on a timer to coincide with the video.
For your video shoot it yourself or get the help of a videographer like me to shoot it. Edit it like you want render the video to play it on a DVD player or through your laptop to your monitor and there ya go. Try it see what happens and let me know how it turns out.


----------

